# Vapers throw money as New York bans flavours



## Hooked (27/11/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/86974/nyc-flavor-ban-passes-as-vapers-throw-money-at-the-council
26 Nov. 2019

As expected, the New York City Council approved a ban on flavored vaping products this afternoon, by a vote of 42-2. The law will take effect in about six months.

Vaping advocates threw cash from the balcony at City Hall after the vote was taken. One person shouted, “Big tobacco thanks you!” as bills rained down on the politicians.

The city will now become the largest political entity in the United States to ban flavors. There are 8.6 million residents in New York City, versus 6.9 million in Massachusetts, which passed a ban last week. The largest city till now to pass a ban was San Francisco...

The bill that passed did not include a ban on menthol cigarettes. That section was stripped from the bill last week. Mayor Bill DiBlasio has already indicated he will sign the bill into law.


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

I don't understand how things work in the USA. Trump hasn't banned flavours and it doesn't look like he's going to, so how can other places do so? If states can make their own rules, then it doesn't matter what decision Trump makes, does it? The individual states will just make their own decisions. It's weird - and immensely confusing.

Imagine if SA were like that, with every province having their own rules! It would be utter madness - though probably no worse than it is now where there don't seem to be any rules anymore!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/19)

@Hooked 

I think that it works like this in the US.

During Trump's White House vaping meeting he asked delegates if it would not be better to leave it up to each state to decide. You could then get a situation where eg 20 states ban flavours and the rest don't. If the federal government bans flavours then all states would have to abide by the regulations.

You can say what you like about Trump but he is no fool. He knows that any new regulations will not stop kids from vaping. The US even tried prohibition of alcohol, which was a dismal failure. Alcohol still flowed and it made many people very rich by providing it illegally. Kids in the US and SA have very easy access to drink and drugs. 

I think that all he is doing is showing that he is trying to protect the kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (27/11/19)

The United States is a federal republic in which power is shared between the national and state governments. SA is a unitary state in which national government is the supreme power. Although unitary states can delegate powers to provincial or municipal governments, they also have the power to take away such authority. In the US, the rights of the states are guaranteed by the Constitution.

The federal v state power balance is a key feature of how the US system is run, and was designed that way by the Founding Fathers to prevent excessive power being given to the federal (national) government. 

States enjoy a great deal of autonomy in how they run their affairs. This explains why, for example, marijuana is legal in some states but still illegal in others. Or why the drinking/smoking/gunowning age in some states is higher than in others. Even things like tax levels differ from state to state. Missouri charges 17c tax on a pack of cigarettes, Connecticut charges $4.35. Pennsylvania charges 40% sales tax on vaping products, other states charge no tax at all.

Federal law supersedes state law but is limited to those issues which are deemed so important that they should be handled nationally. This includes issues like immigration, national defense or currency. It would be chaos if every state had the right to issue its own currency. So the US dollar is adopted at national level and all legal matters pertaining to the printing, distribution, counterfeiting of money are handled at federal level.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

Hooked said:


> https://vaping360.com/vape-news/86974/nyc-flavor-ban-passes-as-vapers-throw-money-at-the-council
> 26 Nov. 2019
> 
> As expected, the New York City Council approved a ban on flavored vaping products this afternoon, by a vote of 42-2. The law will take effect in about six months.
> ...


They rather should have sent me the money , I need a new mod and maybe juice .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (27/11/19)

@Hooked it’s like the capital sentence, the use mjn not to name it and many other things. Each state legislates On it’s own...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

